# Luke 2:52



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 28, 2007)

Something that I'm trying to understand is in this passage:

52And Jesus kept increasing in wisdom and stature, and in favor with God and men.

My question is, how can Christ increase in favor with God when He is God? Is Luke trying to describe something in human terms? Or did Christ have to earn favor with God?


----------



## Casey (Mar 28, 2007)

You might want to take note of the antecedents in 1 Samuel with Samuel himself -- of whom the exact same thing was said, and in a very similar situation. Samuel had recently heard and obeyed the voice of God, and Jesus had recently heard and obeyed the voice of his Father to be in his Father's house.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's Matthew Henry on the verse:

That he improved, and came on, to admiration (v. 52): He increased in wisdom and stature. In the perfections of his divine nature there could be no increase; but this is meant of his human nature, his body increased in stature and bulk, he grew in the growing age; and his soul increased in wisdom, and in all the endowments of a human soul. Though the Eternal Word was united to the human soul from his conception, yet the divinity that dwelt in him manifested itself to his humanity by degrees, ad modum recipientis—in proportion to his capacity; as the faculties of his human soul grew more and more capable, the gifts it received from the divine nature were more and more communicated. And he increased in favour with God and man, that is, in all those graces that rendered him acceptable to God and man. Herein Christ accommodated himself to his estate of humiliation, that, as he condescended to be an infant, a child, a youth, so the image of God shone brighter in him, when he grew up to be a youth, than it did, or could, while he was an infant and a child. Note, Young people, as they grow in stature, should grow in wisdom, and then, as they grow in wisdom, they will grow in favour with God and man.


----------



## G.Wetmore (Apr 20, 2007)

We have to remember that Jesus was not only fully God, but fully man as well. He grew in stature and favor with God and man, according to his human nature. Scripture is not afraid to speak like this. For example, look at Hebrews 5:8-9

Heb. 5:8 though he was a Son, yet learned obedience by the things which he suffered; 
Heb. 5:9 and having been made perfect, he became unto all them that obey him the author of eternal salvation; 

Scripture here speaks about Christ, in his human nature, learning obedience and being made perfect. But of course this is not in his Deity, but rather his humanity.


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 21, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> My question is, how can Christ increase in favor with God when He is God? Is Luke trying to describe something in human terms?



There are plenty of passages in the Gospel that point out the distinction of the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost/Spirit. Though the term "Trinity" came about long after the scriptures were completed, it must be understand that they were three in one, and one in three. It is something that can only be understood by faith. So, when Christ prayed to God, was He praying to Himself? No, he was praying to His Father. Christ was the Son because He was made incarnate in human flesh. He had a mission here on Earth that had to be done in flesh/in the form of a human being. Yes, Jesus pleased His father immediately after He was baptized in the lowly Jordan. He constantly prayed to His Father. "God" is a term that is so difficult to grasp and we must realize that it isn't our job to mentally understand so much of it all. It is our job to obey His commands and teachings. Forgive me if I sound offensive.



Andrew P.C. said:


> Or did Christ have to earn favor with God?



By doing His Father's will, Jesus Christ earned favor with God the Father. I best understand the Father, Son, & Holy Spirit by learning/re-learning what each of their tasks was, is, and always will be. They work together because they are one, but they do have distinct roles if you will. For example, the biggest one is that Jesus Christ is the mediator between us and God the Father. I still have a ways to go learning about this. I apologize if I sound arrogant  Just remember one hugely important thing. The Holy Trinity is not three Gods, but rather One God. This sounds ridiculous but in separating the Father/Son/Holy Spirit in our mind we have to remember it's the same God and they are of course inseparable. Yeah, that was the long way to say it. Did I help any?


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 21, 2007)

One thing to add. Christ, being God and being Perfect, never failed to humble Himself and to pray to God the Father. If He lived this way, how are we (sinful humans and being imperfect) to approach God? That's right, humbly and praying daily, even for a short while which is probably better. Note Jesus did not pray out in public but rather in private. We have to remember our personal, private, secret relationship with God is most important. It is the foundation of the relationship. I may be wrong but the main difference in our prayer is that we must pray to God fully realizing we cannot reach Him without Christ's blood washing away our sins, whereas Christ was already perfect so He just spoke directly. I welcome any and all corrections


----------

